# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Αντικατάσταση λάμπας πυρακτώσεως 220V με led υψηλής ακτινοβο

## x_plos

Θέλω να αντικαταστήσω μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 220V σε φως αεροπλοϊας με  led υψηλής ακτινοβολίας έχει κανείς ιδέα για καμιά κατασκευή;

----------


## NUKE

ποσα watt ειναι η λαμπα?

----------


## x_plos

> ποσα watt ειναι η λαμπα?



Παίρνει από 70 έως 100 watt. Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι βέβαια τόσο το καλύτερο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου.

----------


## gsmaster

Δεν έχουν σχέση τα Watt της λάμπας με την φωτεινότητα που μπορούν να αποδόσουν. Πχ οι λεγόμενες λάμπες οικονομίας καταναλώνουν πολύ λιγότερα Watt και αποδίδουν την ίδια φωτεινότητα.

Τώρα για να κάνεις κάτι με led με παρόμοια φωτεινότητα και ειδικά στα 220V και στο μέγεθος μιας λάμπας είναι αρκετά δύσκολο. Αν αποφασίσεις να ρίξεις με κάποιο τρόπο την τάση σε 10-20V με καμια 1-2Α ρεύμα, το συζητάμε.

----------


## TeslaCoil

Η φωτεινοτητα μιας Λαμπας πυρακτοσεος ειναι 10 με 20 Lm/ Watt
οποτε για να κανεις μια λαμπα πυρακτωσεως με led δεν σε συνφερει
εκτος αν βρεις ετοιμο kit με led απο καποιο καταστημα με το τροφοδοτικο του
και παλι ειναι ακριβα

γνωμη μου ειναι να ψαξεις να βρεις κατι ετοιμο και αν δεν σου κανει να βαλεις ηλεκτρονικη Λαμπα η φθοριου , με καπιο σκαφακι στεγανο απο την βροχη ( IP 54 64 )

αλλα δεν καταλαβα καλα τι εννοεις φως αεροπολοιας?
ποιος ο σκοπος του , ποσες ωρες θα λειτουργει
θα ειναι σταθερο , περιστρεφομενο

αν ειναι αυτο που φανταζομαι δεν νομιζω πως εχουν πυρακτωσεως αλλα καποιου αλλου τυπου λαμπες με αεριο , που ειναι για 1000δες ωρες λειτουργειας σε σκαφακι IP54 ανω

αν θες πες λιγα λογια με ενδιαφερει το θεμα εγκυκλοπεδικα
Ισως και καμια φωτογραφεια του , σχεδιο site   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## moutoulos

> Θέλω να αντικαταστήσω μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 220V σε φως αεροπλοϊας με  led υψηλής ακτινοβολίας έχει κανείς ιδέα για καμιά κατασκευή;



Σε τι βάση είναι ?? Απλή λάμπα εννοείς??.
Αν ναι δεν αξίζει να φτιαχτεί, υπάρχει έτοιμη απο 7 - 30ε ανάλογα τα LED,
και ανάλογα το φώς, ψυχρό - θερμό κτλ.
Παραθέτω την παρακάτω των 7ε με το εσωτερικό κύκλωμα.

 :Very Happy:  Όλα αυτά βέβαια αν έχω καταλάβει καλά τη θές   :Smile: 

Ααα ξέχασα ... κατανάλωση στα 220VAC ---- 1W.

----------

